# Grouse Hunting



## Springer (Dec 17, 2008)

Well I took my son and pudelpointer out for a first time grouse hunt. We ended up having a blast! We had never been out before, we had read other posts on the forum about what type and terrain the birds lived in and set out to see what we could find. We only had a couple hours to hunt so we picked a spot and set out after walking for a half hour or so Sierra picked up some scent and went to work she flushed a grouse that was down in the thick brush ahead of us we didn't see where the bird went, but Sierra wouldn't quit, that dog definitely made us look good! We finally located the bird and took the shot my son was so excited, it was great to see him grin from ear to ear. He couldn't wait to get home and have grouse for dinner. Just want to say thanks to all of you who post on here about where to find birds in terms of vegetation and where to find birds it helped a newbie out immensely. We look forward to getting out again next week.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

And that dog will make you look good time and time again. Even though I'm an UglyD those to PP's of mine make even me look good. Congrats on staring something that probably won't end with you.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Congrats on the hunt...BUT...is that the gun you used to take the grouse? If so...don't admit it here...you might want to read the regulations a little closer.


----------

